# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  مريخ السودان وزعيمه المفدي vs  ليوبار الانغولي

## احمر مكة

*بسم الله وعلي بركة الله 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم 18


انا لها 


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم بقدر ما كان يتفاءل كان لا يتطير أي لا يتشاءم ، كان ... آية  ما بين المؤمن والمنافق ) 

*

----------


## رشيدي

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

* تشكيل المريخ لموقع الغد 
عصام الحضري 
باسكال .. ضفر .. نجم الدين ليما 
سعيد السعودي .. نصرالدين الشغيل ..
احمد الباشا ورمضان عجب
 كلتشي وساكواها



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يا ابو البدور 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم

اخر بوست افريقى فتحتو النتيجة كانت كم يابدر الدين
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*لا اله الا الله ومنتصرين بأذن الله

لا اله الا الله ومنتصرين بأذن الله

لا اله الا الله ومنتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الليلة وووووووووووووووب وووووووبين عليك يا عطية ...

اللهم يا رب يا كريم انصر المريخ

كورنر :
كتروا من الدعوات يا صفوة ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*والله رغم كجوجيته المعهودة إلا أنني أتفائل به (( أحمر مكة ))

بس ما يفتح لينا كورة للهليل ...

*

----------


## سامرين

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج
وان شاء الله الفرح سيأتى من الكنغو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك مقدما يااحمر مكه
الناس متفائلة بيك شديد حتى عزو غير رايه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

قررررررررررررررربت
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شدوا حيلكم ياابطال وربنا يزيد فرحكم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## رشيدي

*صوتك  مهر  بطولات الزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللاعبون يشاهدون تسجيلات لفريق ليوبار الان 
ريكاردو يخوض المباراة هجومية والتشكيلة المتوقعة 
الحضرى ,ضفر ,باسكال ,نجم الدين ,الشغيل ,ليما,سعيد ,الباشا ,رمضان عجب ,كلتشى ’ساكواها 
....
الاجتماع التقليدى كان فى اجواء رائعة جدا 
وملعب المباراة صغير جدا يسع لسبعة الف متفرج فقط 
الاجواء تنذر بهطول الامطار 
والروح المعنوية عالية جد ا وسط اللاعبين

*

----------


## Deimos

*اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## farandakas

*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك 
بالتوفيق ان شاءالله نحو اللقب الافريقى 
كلنا خلفك يازعيم افريقيا 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة للمباراة

الحضري لحراسة المرمى



خط الدفاع
ليما    باسكال    ضفر    نجم الدين
   

خط الوسط
سعيد السعودي / نصر الدين الشغيل / رمضان عجب / احمد الباشا

 




خط الهجوم
كلتشي  / سكواها

 


الجهاز الفني للمريخ
ريكاردو وجبره وابراهومه






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دكتور  اسامه الشاذلي نائب رئيس بعثة الزعيم في الكنغو يطمئن الصفوة بان اصابة  الحضري ليست مقلقة وكل اللاعبين بصحه جيده وروح معنوية عالية جدا والاجواء  جيده جدا قبل المباراة وستبداء المباراة في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف  وسوف تتحرك البعثة بعد قليل الي الاستاد 

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*منصورين انشاءالله

*

----------


## سانتو

*الله اكبر
وباذن الله منتصريين

*

----------


## najma

*الكورة الساعة كم ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## كشه 22

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

الكورة الساعة كم ؟؟



الســــــــ5:30ـــــــــاعة بتوقيت السودان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا رب يا كريم انصر المريخ ...

*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه 22
					

الســــــــ5:30ـــــــــاعة بتوقيت السودان



تشكر كشه بالتوفيق ياااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بداية الاستديو التحليلي
ويشرفه الكابتن محمد عبدالله ماذدا والكابتن الرشيد المهدية
..
اللهم لا سهلا الا ما جعلته سهلا
اللهم وفق سودان المريخ اليوم وانصره نصرا مؤزرا والن له ليوبارد كما النت الحديد
...
*

----------


## najma

*رااااااااااااااااااااابط  اخوكم مزنوق ومافي طريقة إلا من المكتب
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*الرابط مباره http://www.2flam.net/2012/11/4-11-2012_4.html
*

----------


## najma

*تشكر ايمن بس الرابط ما اشتغل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نصرك يارب
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم انت ولئ كل شئ ومليكه انت العزيز والقاهر القوى القادر اللهم بقدرتك انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*بالتوفيق يا زعيم الكرة السودانية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم العلي القدير

اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا كبيرا مؤزرا ياكريم ياعزيز

*

----------


## ayman akoud

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

تشكر ايمن بس الرابط ما اشتغل



انا شغال عندي بس اديهو نص دقيقه وعمل رفرش
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ayman akoud
					

انا شغال عندي بس اديهو نص دقيقه وعمل رفرش



أوكي ياعمنا تسسسسسلم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*
 اللّهُ   لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ   وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا   الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ   إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ   يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  [1] سورة البقرة, الآية 255.
 اللّهُ   لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ   وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا   الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ   إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ   يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  [1] سورة البقرة, الآية 255.
 اللّهُ   لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ   وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا   الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ   إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ   يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  [1] سورة البقرة, الآية 255.
 اللّهُ   لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ   وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا   الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ   إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ   يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  [1] سورة البقرة, الآية 255.
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*التركيز ثم التركيز
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*احلي حاجة المذيع غيرو :D
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المذيع هو نفسو ياعيساوى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*هجمه خطيره افسدها تسلل كلتشى
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*محاولة ممتازة من كلتشي وسكزاها
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو يا اخونا الرابط ما شغال عندي
                        	*

----------


## سلمى محمد الأمين

*بالتوفيق لفرسان الأحمر الوهاج وهم يقاتلون خارج أرض الوطن

*

----------


## سامرين

*الملعب سئ جدا
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*النتيجه تعادليه صفر/صفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملعب سئ الله يستر مته

*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*حبة تركيز حانكسب
                        	*

----------


## najma

*متابعين معاكم الرابط ابى يشتغل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمتابعة

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/150978/ ... reikh.html
*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*هجمه خطيره تضيع للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*التركيزثم التركيز حتى لانندم على الفرص السهله التى تضيع
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*او ل فرصة حقيقية ضائعة لمريخ

*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*كرهتنا ياسوااااااااااااااااااااار
                        	*

----------


## najma

*تشكر كسلاااااااااااااوي
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*صفراء للشغيل بطاقه مجانيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرت اصفر بغباء للشغيل

*

----------


## سامرين

*مرت بحمدالله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جوز جابر عند الشغيل !! 
الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فدائية من ضفر تخرج الكرة بسلام

*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه كنغوليه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*خروج خاطئ للحضرى واول ركنيه للكنغولى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مالك يا حضري اثبت ياررررررراجل

*

----------


## سامرين

*تتخلص الركنيه والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ضربة مرمى للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملعب له دور كبير في سوء اداء المريخ الجماعي
نتمنى ان يتعود عليه اللاعبين في الشوط الثاني ويعوضو من ادائهم السئ ده

*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لصالح ليوباردز
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*الشكل العام للفريق كيف ؟ تمام
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه الناس ديل مايركزوا شويه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا على مشارف ال 18 خطر جدا لليوباردز

*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله امسك بها الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والحضري يخرجها باعجوبة

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*الله يعطيك العافية يا حضري 
*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*الله يحفظك ياحضرى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحضرى مره ثانيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ويكرر الحضري الفدائية والقتالية ويبعد هدف مؤكد أخر

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*قيمة كبيرة للحضري انقاذ المريخ من الهدف الثاني في دقيقنين 
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياجماعه الوسط الوسط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يآآآآآآرب ثبت الركب !!
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*ريكارددو يتحدث مع كلتشي وساكواها 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*35 دقيقة من الشوط الاول والنتيجة لازالت التعادل السلبي

*

----------


## سامرين

*مامعقوله كلنا ندافع زول واحد فى الهجوم مافى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه اخرى من الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشغيل متوتر جدا ومرتبك 
ربنا يستر ويكمل المباراة

*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم ثبت اقدام نجومنا يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*صلو على  الرسول يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسديده بعيده لرمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*صلى الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*تسديدة لخارج ارضية الملعب رمضان العجب 
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*يا رب ثبت اقدامهم وانصرهم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*تسديده قويه لليوباردز
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه من سكواها لليوباردز
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللهم نصرك اللهم نصرك اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*المستوى كيف يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه من ليما فى الدقيقه اربعين
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*حوالي الاربعين دقيقة من الشوط الاول ولازالت النتيجة 0-0 
*

----------


## سامرين

*صراحة مافى اى مستوى يازين العابدين وسوء ارضية الملعب لها دور كبير فى ذلك
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لليوباردز مرت بسلام والحمدلله لركنيه
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*الشغيل شكلوه ح يطرد 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اخطاء كده مافي داعي ليها وبتجيب الهواء

ربنا يستر بس

*

----------


## سامرين

*تتخلص الركنيه بحمدالله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله انحنا ما قادرين نشاهد المباراه الرابط ماشغال متوترين جدا جدا  ربنا يجيب النصر
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

صلى الله عليه وسلم



اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين
*

----------


## سامرين

*تسلل كلتشى يحرم المريخ للمره الثانيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لعبة جماعية حلوة جدا يخربها كلتشي بالتسلل

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اجدعونا برابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*44 دقيقة وتسلل ساكواها 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الشغيل لازم الشوط التاني يتغير ولاداعي للمجازفه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*خطأ على خط ثمانية عشر للمريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول خطير للمريخ في منطقة جيدة يحتاج للحكمة والقوة لتنفيذه

*

----------


## سامرين

*لم يستفد المريخ من المخالفه
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب قون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفذ بطريقة خاطئة ويتخرج الكرة بره

*

----------


## سامرين

*عندما يتحرك الوسط نحلم بمستوى جميل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي 
مع اداء معقول للمريخ دفاعيا وسئ في الوسط وتوهان في الهجوم

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*انتهاء الشوط الاول للمباراة 
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 36 (18 من الأعضاء و 18 زائر)
الأبيض ضميرك,  محمد حسن حامد,  AlMuraid,  مريخابي صميم,  أزهري ود الخليفة,  النزير,  ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,  احمد جبريل,  ارخبيل,  Husamwax,  kramahmad,  najma,  سامرين,  زين العابدين عبدالله,  سكواهاسواها,  عاطف ارباب, ودالصفوه,  طوكراوي
نهاية الشوط الأول . . . دعواتكم يا شباب !!
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتعادل سلبى
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*لك الحمد يا الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحمد لله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد ...

اللهم انصر المريخ يا رب يا كريم ...

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الشوط الاول عصام الحضري بدون منازع

*

----------


## farandakas

*ارضية ملعب تعبانة وتحكيم مترصد 
الله يستر على الشغيل 
والحضرى نجم الشوط الاول 
عموما الفريق الكنغولى غير مخيف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مطلوب تغيير الشغيل فورا

*

----------


## ودالصفوه

*الحمدلله انتهى الشوط الاول ..توهان للوسط والهجوم الدفاع فيه خلخله ..الحسنه الوحيده الحضرى .لابدمن تغيير مع بداية الشوط اتمنى يخرج الشغيل ويدخل الملك
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*على ريكاردو تغيير الشغيل بامير كمال الشغيل عرضة للنيل الانزار الثاني ويمكن ان يفقد المريخ لاعب ويلعب ناقص 
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مطلوب تغيير الشغيل فورا






الله يستر من ريكاردو مايغير الشغيل وينطرد من باقى المباراة 
*

----------


## kramahmad

*المفروض اللاعبين يتكيفوا مع كل الظروف والارضيه سيئه دا ما عزر . انت بتقاتل من اجل احراز بطوله والبطوله دي ما بتجي بالساهل لازم تؤدي باقصى ماعندك وتخلي الباقي على الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية شوط الحسم باذن الله تعالى

*

----------


## kramahmad

*ياريت رابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليما يارهيييييييييييييييب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهدف الاول لليوبارد بسبب عدم التغطية السليمة

*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله الشغيل دا لو انطرد لا سمح الله ريكاردو دا  من هناك ولي بلدو
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لا حوله ولا قوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتمنى ان يتحرك الفريق الى الامام الان ويبدا ممارسة دور هجومي جيد

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 36 (16 من الأعضاء و 20 زائر)

محمد حسن حامد,هيثم برعي,AlMuraid,مريخابي صميم,الحارث,احمد جبريل,اسماعيل,farandakas,kramahmad,زين العابدين عبدالله,سكواهاسواها,على الصغير,عبدالله الليبي,wael uk,ودالصفوه,طارق حامد
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*حسبى الله اين حمية البدايات يا نجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديد من كلتشي تخرج خارج الملعب 

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس النتيجه والدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الرجاء التغير يا ريكاردو الحضري يبعد هدف محقق يكملها رمضان لخارج الملعب 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*الجديد شنو؟ انشاء الله يكون الوضع اتحسن
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*للأسف هذه فرصة الهلال !! 
الفرق كلها راقدة سلطة !!!
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم سترك يااااااارب 

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*زووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*كلتششششششششششششششي
                        	*

----------


## najma

*قوووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الحمد لله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 38 (17 من الأعضاء و 21 زائر)

احمر مكة,محمد حسن حامد,هيثم برعي,AlMuraid,مريخابي صميم,الحارث,احمد جبريل,اسماعيل,farandakas,kramahmad,زين العابدين عبدالله,سكواهاسواها,على الصغير,عبدالله الليبي,wael uk,ودالصفوه,طارق حامد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف التعادل لمريخ السعد من قبل راسية كلتشي الرائعة
الله اكبر

*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*احرز الهدف نصر الدين الشغيل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*كليتشي يا احلى من الجلاكسي
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ياما انت كريم  يا رب
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يا معذبهم 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي



*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ يلعبها الحضري 

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الحمد لله الحمد لله 
والله اكبر
النصر للمريخ انشاء الله
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم ومبروك التعادل
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*الدقيقة 63 من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*15 دقيقه والنتيجه تعادليه 1-1

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس للمريخ 

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسبب عدم التغطية السليمة كرت اصفر لسعيد

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*بطاقة صفراء لسعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*نصرك يارب
للمريخ
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله يخلصها بسكال لركنيه ويخرجها الدفاع 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يبعد الكره عصام الحضري 

*

----------


## kramahmad

*اللعب بتوازن مطلوب بعد دا
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*اديكو بديل لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اديكو بديلا لسكواها
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اديكو بديلا لسكواها

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمدلله جانبيه ينفذها نجم الدين 

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله مشيت الصلاة وجيت لقيتها تعادل , 
اللهم نصرك يا رب . 
اللهم شد حيل أولادنا يا رب . 
*

----------


## سامرين

*نجم الدين صديقاً للجانبيات والشغيل للمخالفات
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اديكو  مطلوب فعلا
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*المستوى كسف يا شباب 

وباقى كم لكورة الجن ده
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ركزوا يااولاد شاخور
                        	*

----------


## AlMuraid

*الدقيقة 72 من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*المستوى تحسن نوعاً ما من وجهة نظرى طبعا
والدقيقه 25
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*جانبيه للمريخ ينفذها نجم الدين عبدالله وتنفذ خطأ 

*

----------


## سامرين

*مخالفه لليوباردز
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله تتخلص
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشوط الثاني سيده كلتشي هجوما ودفاعا

*

----------


## سامرين

*كلتشى وفدائيه فى الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

المستوى تحسن نوعاً ما من وجهة نظرى طبعا
والدقيقه 25



وجهة نظرك ممتازة ، الحمد لله الأولاد وعو الدرس . 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*30 دقيقه والنتيجه 1-1

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

كلتشى وفدائيه فى الدفاع



في الموعد دائما
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نجم الدين ثغرة واضحة
يجب ادخال قلق
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يوسف بتاغ الاذاعه قال الكرت الاصفر لنجم الدين مش سعيد
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الحمدلله كره من باسكال كادت ان تصيب مرمى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ياسلام عليك يا حضري 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تبديل الثاني للمريخ خروج رمضان عجب ودخول قلق 

*

----------


## النزير

*الهدف عن طريق الباشا
&feature=youtu.be

*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله يستر من تمريراته الخطأ
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

نجم الدين ثغرة واضحة
يجب ادخال قلق



ما شاء الله ريكو أضانو معاك !!

*

----------


## AlMuraid

*عشرة دقائق لنهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الشغيل مرضنا ياناس
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*35 دقيقه والنتيجه 1-1

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 53 (24 من الأعضاء و 29 زائر)

احمر مكة,محمد حسن حامد,مجنون,هيثم برعي,AlMuraid,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي,معتصم الصايم,الأبيض ضميرك,النزير,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواخلاص,احمد جبريل,اسماعيل,kramahmad,mohammed_h_o,سامرين,زين العابدين عبدالله,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,عاطف ارباب,عباس التنقر,طارق حامد,طوكراوي
*

----------


## kramahmad

*شدو الحيل شويه خلاص المباراه قربت للنهايه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*استهتار من الحضرى كلف المريخ هدف
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب يا كريم انصر المريخ



قولو اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*لاحول ولا قوه الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*هدف قبل نهاية المبارة ب8 دقائق
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطا لايغتفر للحضري يتسبب في الهدف الثاني لليوبار

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*نلقاها من منو ولا منو ؟!!! 
الله يكون فى عون شعب المريخ 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركلة مريمي للمريخ
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ما مشكلة اثبتو يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*دائماً فى اللحظات الأخيرة نصاب برصاصة أو رصاصتين !!!
*

----------


## kramahmad

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله عل كل حال
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*المهم اذا انتهت كدا  انشاء الله النهائي على طووول
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*بس كيف ننهيها كدة
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*42دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الاياب مع النتيجه دي مضمون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بيالجد يالحضري انت زودتها كثيرا

كرت اصفر للحضري على الاعتراض
الشوط الثاني الحضري خارج التغطية تماما

*

----------


## سامرين

*جانبيه لليوباردز
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*والله كره القدم مافيها شي مضمون بس نسبيا شى احسن من لاشي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كرهتنا ياسوار الطين
هسه في داعي للبانة غلطة الحضري دي

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الدقيقه 45 والنتيجه 2-1 

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*النتيجة لحد الان غير مخيفة يا شباب بس دعولتك تنتهى كدة
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*باقى كم يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يارب سترك هنا هم يجيبو لينا هدف والباقي علينا صوووووت وهديييييييييييييييير 

*

----------


## سامرين

*كره خطيره مرت بسلام والحمدلله
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 74 (27 من الأعضاء و 47 زائر)

زين العابدين عبدالله,محمد حسن حامد,مجنون,هيثم برعي,AlMuraid,مريخابي صميم,مريخابي كسلاوي,معتصم الصايم,ayman akoud,الأبيض ضميرك,النزير,القطانى,ابراهيم تاج الدين,احمد جبريل,احمر مكة,اسماعيل,Gold star,kramahmad,monzir ana,سامرين,شرقاوي,سكواهاسواها,عاطف ارباب,عبدالله الليبي,عبدالله صديق,طارق حامد,طوكراوي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتيجة تحير

هسه نفرح وللا نبكي عليها

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله نتيجة ما كعبه
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*انتهت المباراه بخساره فرضها علينا عصام الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*قدر الله وما شاء فعل !!
نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*رجافات ساى
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله صديق

*التتعويض في الرد كسل ان شاء الله .
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحمد لله نتيجه تعتبر جيده نوعاً ماء بحسابات الارض والجمهور 
خاصه ان الملعب كان سي والهدف الثاني نتج من خطأ للحضري 

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله على كل حال . 

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

نتيجة تحير

هسه نفرح وللا نبكي عليها




والله يا حبيب انا زاتى حيران
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*البزعل مش القون الدخل في الحضري ولكن البزعل الكرت الاخدوا الحضري
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*الحمدلله على كل حال وانشاء الله نصل للنهائي
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*الحمد لله انتهت المباراة بصراحة احسن نتيجة فى ظروف زى دى والتعويض ممكن انشاء الله
*

----------


## النزير

*نتيجة جيدة بحساب الاهداف 
هدف واحد فى امدرمان يحلق بالمريخ فى النهائى 
والمريخ قادر على ذلك مع هذا الفريق
*

----------


## النزير

*الهدف عن طريق الباشا
اعادة
&feature=youtu.be

*

----------


## maxx48

*الحمد لله 


 والتعويض ممكن انشاء الله
*

----------


## Gold star

*الحمد لله علي النتيجة الطيبة وقادرين علي الوصول للنهائي ضمان خمس سنوات
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*مبروك النهائي مقدما للزعيم 
وجهزوا بوستات التهانى 
وانشاء الله وباذن الله 
والفريق الماسورة ده انشاء الله 
سبعة دولفين محمداهو
فرحه فرحه فرحه
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*النتيجة دي كويسة جدا جدا
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*نتيجة  ممتازة بكل المقاييس 
وان شاءالله منتصرين 
وماعاوزين احباط 
دايرين المعنويات عالية 
ونحن نسبة تأهلنا للنهائى اكبر من الجلافيط 
والفريق دا ما بقيف قدامنا 
وقولو يااااااارب
*

----------

